# ***** Secretariat's great-great grandson?!



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, so we ran Sam's tattoo number yesterday on the Jockey Club website and the first page popped up like this:

Name: Symmetry Spire
YOB: 1995 (the same year I was born)
Dam's name: The Lady Rules
Color: Drk Bay
Gender: Gelding

Okay, so that was cool! We ended up spending $8 on his race records, and he had 15 total starts, 5 firsts, 1 second and 1 Third, with a total lifetime earnings of $28,246. That was even cooler, until we downloaded the free pedigree. His sire (Mountain Cat) was by Storm Cat. Storm Cat's dam Terlingua was sired by Secretariat!! His broodmare sire was Raise a Regal, sired by Raise a Native, sired by Native Dancer. So, I was pretty excited!

I want to search his owner's name and maybe see if we can contact them if they've got pics. (oh, and he was born in Maryland...how'd he end up two hours away from the Pacific ocean?)

Any feedback would be soo appreciated!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That's very cool! I've often wondered how horses I've owned end up where they were when I bought them.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

That is what I did with my APHA mare. I researched where she came from and I got in contact with her breeders. I found out that they have a website and I got to see pics of her dam and sire. Pretty sweet stuff :lol: Congrats!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, so now I feel like a total idiot - I got his tattoo # wrong!
Anyways, Mr Prospector Horse Pedigree. 
Here's his granddad's pedigree. Check it out! He's related to:
Mine That Bird
Curlin
Street Sense
Smarty Jones
and a few more. (How I found out these horses were Mr. Prospector's offspring? Mr. Prospector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )
I simply typed in these horse's names and found some of the same horses in their pedigree's as Sams. Oh, and his REAL (I know I'm right this time - one of the Jockey Club people confirmed it) name is "Worthy Find." Type in his name, too, and see what comes up!


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

With Thoroughbreds, almost all of them can be traced back to famous horses since breeders want a winner's characteristics in their own line. My own ottb is the grandson of Man O War on his dam and sire's side.


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

Mr Prospector is a famous race horse in his own right....which is becoming a very popular line for breeding.

Our mare has Mr Prospector lines....of which we are breeding to a son of Seattle Slew.

I love going thru the pedigree's....its very exciting!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, Rosie, your TB looks like William, my mom's horse!

Yeah, since William and Sam are both related to each other and Mr. Prospector, we figured that all the Thoroughbreds are pretty closely intertwined. Neat stuff though, definitely.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

native dancer is in my geldings lines too =)


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

*****, maybe they are related!  I love horses that have names like William. It gives them a whole different name-personality hehe.  William sounds regal


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

In a way, he can be regal...but mostly goofy! I might post pics of him on here, another time...


----------



## macnachtan (Jun 8, 2009)

Your horse has several good horses in his line. Man O' War, Swaps, Nashua, Hyperion (twice actually because Hyperion and Eclaire are Khaled's sire and dam). I worked with a son of Nashua when I was a groom/excercise rider for I-5 Downs. He was a good horse. Pretty level headed. Your horse also is related to Seattle Slew by three...maybe four..horses. I worked with him once too. Nice TB but nippy. LOL


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

That's cool! My friend's mare is a granddaughter of Secretariat, she had an . . . unfortunate accident though . . . broke her neck.


----------



## macnachtan (Jun 8, 2009)

Swaps met an unfortunate end too.

TB are great horses but they are also delicate. They injure easily. That's why they started Warmbloods. You have the TB versatility but the strength of a draft as far as structure. That is also the very reason allot of people cross out to Arabs. Did you know that an Arab can actually carry more than a QH?


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Megan didn't die. She's still alive and has made a full recovery. My old trainer rode her a month ago  It's a miracle


----------



## macnachtan (Jun 8, 2009)

That's wonderful news! Very fortunate horse.

Say could you tell me how to make my horse show up under the "Horses" tab like yours does? Lad has a profile.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I think you need to upload a picture of him


----------



## macnachtan (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh OK. I'll do that. I have had him for two weeks and have been so busy with him I have not taken photos of him. LOL!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Aww, Congrats on your new horse! I know that feeling


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a picture of William - Sam's third cousin twice removed ~. No, I'm not really sure about all that, but I know they *are *related.

Thanx, macnachtan. Sam isn't nippy though, LOL. He may fall asleep on you while you're rasping his hooves, thinking you'll hold him up, but other than that, he's great. I love him to DEATH . 
Broken neck?! Yikes!! I've seen vids of horses landing face-first after catching a jump pole 'tween the legs, and their necks just..._shwoop_ - collapse under the weight of their body. Ick.


----------



## macnachtan (Jun 8, 2009)

SamboStar said:


> Thanx, macnachtan. Sam isn't nippy though, LOL.


I think the only reason Hughie (Seattle Slew's nick name) was nippy is because they kinda allowed it. They thought it was cute the way he did it. Not a smart thing to allow a stud to do but luckily it never got out of hand.


----------



## Tigerstripes (Jun 10, 2009)

My TB mare pts last year (we are in the UK) "Deer in the Glen" was the grand daughter of secretariat, she was really pretty too, took after him looks wise and wasnt a bad race horse either!

Congrats he was a superb horse, a legend!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's what happens when you let a stud nip - they keep doing it!!

Who was a legend?:? (I know alot of legends are out there)


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

That is so awesome that someone on here new Seattle Slew, because that is my TB'S grandfather!!. My boy is not nippy but very licky!! lol just like a dog. He was a high stakes winner and won over $250,000 in his race days. I love doing research on TB'S.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

My TB is the grandson of Mr Prospector as well.
My boy had 67 total starts with 19 1st, 11 2nd and 7 3rd place finishes, totaling out at $216,936 in his 6 years of racing
I also bought his records off equibase. another idea is to purchase his lifetime E Speed Figure, for $4. that will give you track name and race number of every race. with that you can contact the track and give the info to the track photographer and get his photos for a small fee! I'm waiting on 2 photos of my boy to be sent to me, should have them next week. I cant wait to see him in action!

my boys lines:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/fathers+magic

good luck!


----------



## macnachtan (Jun 8, 2009)

Audra0729 said:


> My TB is the grandson of Mr Prospector as well.
> My boy had 67 total starts with 19 1st, 11 2nd and 7 3rd place finishes, totaling out at $216,936 in his 6 years of racing
> I also bought his records off equibase. another idea is to purchase his lifetime E Speed Figure, for $4. that will give you track name and race number of every race. with that you can contact the track and give the info to the track photographer and get his photos for a small fee! I'm waiting on 2 photos of my boy to be sent to me, should have them next week. I cant wait to see him in action!
> 
> ...


Thats a neat story. You out to scan and post one of the photos here when you get it.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I was lucky, I actually know the owners of my boy and the gave me the pictures!! He looks so different then he does now. lol


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I have no idea what my boy's bloodlines are, because he never got the lip tattoo. I know he was in training for racing as a 2yr old, then sold as an unraced 3yr old because he was "too slow" (which makes me laugh, because I personally think he's FAST!)


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

I cant read my boy's lip tattoo either, I found his pedigree by his registered name, if you know your boys try looking it up on All Breed Pedigree Query


----------

